# DOOM 3 Error During Initialization!



## mcnesbit65 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey i installed DOOM 3 and whenever i try to run the game this pops up:

3066 MHz Intel CPU with MMX & SSE & SSE2 & SSE3 & HTT
2048 MB System Memory
256 MB Video Memory
Winsock Initialized
Hostname: your-4dacd0ea75
IP: 192.168.0.2
doom using MMX & SSE & SSE2 & SSE3 for SIMD processing
enabled Flush-To-Zero mode
enabled Denormals-Are-Zero mode
------ Initializing File System ------
Current search path:
C:\Program Files\Doom 3/base
C:\Program Files\Doom 3\base\pak008.pk4 (3 files)
C:\Program Files\Doom 3\base\pak004.pk4 (5137 files)
C:\Program Files\Doom 3\base\pak003.pk4 (4676 files)
C:\Program Files\Doom 3\base\pak002.pk4 (6120 files)
C:\Program Files\Doom 3\base\pak001.pk4 (8972 files)
C:\Program Files\Doom 3\base\pak000.pk4 (2698 files)
C:\Program Files\Doom 3\base\game00.pk4 (2 files)
game DLL: 0x0 in pak: 0x0
file system initialized.
--------------------------------------
----- Initializing Decls -----
------------------------------
------- Initializing renderSystem --------
using ARB renderSystem
renderSystem initialized.
--------------------------------------
4966 strings read from strings/english.lang
Couldn't open journal files
execing editor.cfg
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec DoomConfig.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
4966 strings read from strings/english.lang
----- Initializing Sound System ------
sound system initialized.
--------------------------------------
----- R_InitOpenGL -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...registered window class
...registered fake window class
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'opengl32' ): succeeded
...calling CDS: ok
...created window @ 0,0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...attempting to use stereo
...PIXELFORMAT 10 selected
...creating GL context: succeeded
...making context current: succeeded

------- Input Initialization -------
Initializing DirectInput...
mouse: DirectInput initialized.
keyboard: DirectInput initialized.
------------------------------------
sound: STEREO
...using GL_ARB_multitexture
...using GL_ARB_texture_env_combine
...using GL_ARB_texture_cube_map
...using GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3
...using GL_ARB_texture_env_add
...using GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two
...using GL_ARB_texture_compression
...using GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic
maxTextureAnisotropy: 16.000000
...using GL_1.4_texture_lod_bias
X..GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette not found
...using GL_EXT_texture3D
...using GL_EXT_stencil_wrap
...using GL_NV_register_combiners
...using GL_EXT_stencil_two_side
X..GL_ATI_fragment_shader not found
...using GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object
...using GL_ARB_vertex_program
...using GL_ARB_fragment_program
...using EXT_depth_bounds_test
---------- R_NV20_Init ----------
--------------------------------------------
----- R200_Init -----
Not available.
---------- R_ARB2_Init ----------
Available.
Cg not available.
--------------------------------------------
---------- R_Exp_Init ----------
PARAM bloom0 = { 0.199501 };
PARAM bloom1 = { 0.176059 };
PARAM bloom2 = { 0.121004 };
PARAM bloom3 = { 0.064769 };
PARAM bloom4 = { 0.027000 };
PARAM bloom5 = { 0.008765 };
PARAM bloom6 = { 0.002216 };
PARAM bloom7 = { 0.000436 };
Available.
--------------------------------------------
----- R_ReloadARBPrograms -----
glprogs/test.vfp
glprogs/test.vfp
glprogs/interaction.vfp
glprogs/interaction.vfp
glprogs/bumpyEnvironment.vfp
glprogs/bumpyEnvironment.vfp
glprogs/ambientLight.vfp
glprogs/ambientLight.vfp
glprogs/shadow.vp
glprogs/R200_interaction.vp
glprogs/nv20_bumpAndLight.vp
glprogs/nv20_diffuseColor.vp
glprogs/nv20_specularColor.vp
glprogs/nv20_diffuseAndSpecularColor.vp
glprogs/environment.vfp
glprogs/environment.vfp
-------------------------------
using ARB_vertex_buffer_object memory
using ARB2 renderSystem
found DLL in pak file: C:\Program Files\Doom 3\base\game00.pk4/gamex86.dll
copy gamex86.dll to C:\Program Files\Doom 3\base\gamex86.dll
game using MMX & SSE & SSE2 & SSE3 for SIMD processing
enabled Flush-To-Zero mode
enabled Denormals-Are-Zero mode
--------- Initializing Game ----------
gamename: baseDOOM-1
gamedate: Jul 8 2004
Initializing event system
...471 event definitions
Initializing class hierarchy
...141 classes, 190284 bytes for event callbacks
Initializing scripts
--------- Game Map Shutdown ----------
--------------------------------------
********************
ERROR: Error: file script/doom_events.script, line 980: Unknown event 'getIdealWeapon'


********************
Error during initialization
Shutting down OpenGL subsystem
...wglMakeCurrent( NULL, NULL ): success
...deleting GL context: success
...releasing DC: success
...destroying window
...resetting display
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL


Can anyone help me? I have 2G of memory and I have a Nvidia GT 8600 video card which has the lastest drivers. Help would be so awesome!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Update direct x here and then try again: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en


----------



## mcnesbit65 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the help. But when I go to install what you gave me it said that I either already have it updated or a I have a better/newer version and no installation was necessary. Is there any other help you can give? If not, thanks!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Uninstall and reinstall again. If it still doesn't work then please download PC Wizard and install (from my sig). Then go to FILE, SAVE AS and click OK. Then save the text file and copy its contents into this thread.


----------



## mcnesbit65 (Apr 14, 2008)

I hope this will help. Thanks so far.



PC Wizard 2008 Version 1.84
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Owner: 
User: HP_Administrator
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
Report Date: Wednesday 16 April 2008 at 18:33

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>

> Manufacturer : Hewlett-Packard Company

> Mainboard : Asus AGENA

> Chipset : ATI RS400/RC400/RC410

> Processor : Intel Pentium 4 524 @ 3066 MHz

> Physical Memory : 2048 MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )

> Video Card : Nvidia Corp GeForce 8600 GT

> Hard Disk : ST3160021A (160 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H552L

> CD-Rom Drive : CREATIVE CD5233E

> Monitor Type : Hewlett Packard HP vs17 - 17 inches

> Network Card : Realtek Semiconductor RT8139 (A/B/C/810x/813x/C+) Fast Ethernet Adapter

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2

> DirectX : Version 9.0c (May 2008)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****


----------



## 8307c4 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ahhh yes I found the solution to this problem it is very simple.
I use nv 8400 GS

Here you go:
Start > Control Panel > Nvidia Control Panel
(or however u want to access teh panel of nv)

Then once in nv cp:
On left side: 3d Settings > Manage 3d Settings
Go to Right side: Program settings > Doom 3

Feature:
Extension Limit OFF!!!
Triple Buffering OFF!!!

And that should fix it!

But just in case here's a complete run-down (these my settings):
Antialising: On
Antialising Mode: Enhance teh App
Antialising Setting: 4x (use 2x if 4x is fubar, not sure what else).
Antialising - Tranps: Off
Conformant Text Clamp: Use OpenGL Spec
Error report: On or Off thou mine is On
Ext.limit Off (already covered this)
Force Mipmaps: None
Maximum pre-rendered frames: 2
Multi-display BS: Single Display
Text. Filter - Anisotropic: Off
Text. Filter - Neg.LOD Bias: Clamp
Text. Filter - Quality: High perf. (this u might lower if ur comp sux)
Text. Filter - Trilinear Opt.: On
Threaded Opt.: Auto
Triple.buff: Off (already covered this)
Vertical sync: Use teh 3d app.


Anyhow it was a matter of fooling with that BS until it worked.
Don't forget press Apply


----------

